# A ME PARE CHE ...



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

C'e' un po di pessimismo eccessivo in giro per il forum ... mi sbaglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






E' pur vero che a luglio rincara luce e gas ... ma mica e' la fine del mondo


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> C'e' un po di pessimismo eccessivo in giro per il forum ... mi sbaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con riferimento a...(situazione economica, geopolitica, morale sentimentale...) !??!?!?!


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Con riferimento a...(situazione economica, geopolitica, morale sentimentale...) !??!?!?!


Fedi' un po di tutto, cio non toglie che e' portato all'estremo, sproporzionato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  un po di ottimismo non guasterebbe ... sembra che tutto e' senza via di scampo, tutti casi disperati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  eppure siam ancora vivi ... suvvia na botta di ottimismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  da parte di tutti.

Incomincia TU Fedi' vai! 
Dai il buon esempio!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fedi' un po di tutto, cio non toglie che e' portato all'estremo, sproporzionato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io SONO OTTIMISTA! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ogni tanto però le batterie van ricaricate...


----------



## Old Addos (11 Maggio 2008)

*Siamo nella norma*

Dappertutto è così , la gente si crogiola nelle proprie sfighe ; quando trovi una persona positiva , ti sembra di essere sull' Everest , invece dovrebbe essere la regola.


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

Ragazzi, bisognerebbe pensare ogni tanto che c'e' sempre chi sta peggio di noi ... voltarsi indietro di tanto in tanto serve.


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ragazzi, bisognerebbe pensare ogni tanto che c'e' sempre chi sta peggio di noi ... voltarsi indietro di tanto in tanto serve.


ma anche guardare ed apprezzare quel che di buono abbiamo... perchè ne abbiamo tutti almeno un po'...


(sai che non ti vedevo molto ottimista?:baby


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma anche guardare ed apprezzare quel che di buono abbiamo... perchè ne abbiamo tutti almeno un po'...
> 
> 
> (*sai che non ti vedevo molto ottimista*?:baby


Infatti non lo sono, ma qua dentro da un po di tempo ti fanno cadere le palle  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   echecazzz!


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Infatti non lo sono, ma qua dentro da un po di tempo ti fanno cadere le palle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in effetti...


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2008)

*Mari'*

dimenticavo... bellissimo il tuo nuovo avatar!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




non toglierlo subito come fai sempre...


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> dimenticavo... bellissimo il tuo nuovo avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie generalmente li tengo allungo, mi ci affeziono  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   vedi il gattaccio incazzato ogni tanto lo tiro fuori  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   son quasi sempre gli stessi, questo della Susan Dutton - *Bad Girl *mi e' piaciuto molto .... chissa' perche'?


----------



## Iago (11 Maggio 2008)

...non ho capito.


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non ho capito.


TU, oggi, capisci solo 3 a 1  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   evvvaiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU, oggi, capisci solo 3 a 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie generalmente li tengo allungo, mi ci affeziono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè piace pure ammè


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>


Ma guarda te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sta suddista di melda  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   tifa per una squadra noddica  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   non c'e' piu' religione  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Signo' mi dispace per te, ma i meloni sono 3 per voi ... buon appetito  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e serena digestione


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> perchè piace pure ammè








  OK!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Maggio 2008)

alegher alegher el bus del cu l'è negher


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alegher alegher el bus del cu l'è negher



urge traduzione


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2008)

Dov'e' il pessimismo? Bha!


----------



## Iago (11 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


>




tifi MILAN???


aaaaaaaaaaaahahahahhhhhhhhh


come godo

3 a 1 + traversa + palo negli ultimi minuti


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> urge traduzione




happy happy the bottom is black


----------



## Mari' (11 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> happy happy the bottom is black


OK


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie generalmente li tengo allungo, mi ci affeziono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

si è vero, è molto bello.


----------

